# Clever and pretty use of paper clips



## Dusti

I like this...


----------



## ch_nit.fanner

Very pretty


----------



## susanmjackson

I have made bookmarks with paper clips with the kids in the past, they were nice, but nothing as pretty as these.


----------



## LindaKS

What a cute idea - perfect for little Holiday Office gift - giving.


----------



## SeasideKnit

Very pretty!


----------



## mopa2282

Great idea.


----------



## jditlin

Cute idea!


----------



## Dusti

You can purchase a packet of paper doilies, cut out the flowers and use them in place of the crochet or knitted ones shown in the pic.


----------



## Sue Fish

Dusti said:


> I like this...


very cute!!


----------



## edithann

Great idea! :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM

Those are very pretty. Would be nice to use them as a package decoration.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness

Definitely pretty!


----------



## rujam

They're lovely.


----------



## Grannie Sandy

Cute idea. Large paper clips can be used to close bags of chips, etc. as well as used as book marks and bill organizers.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Absolutely wonderful! Thanks so much for posting the picture!

Hazel


----------



## Chocolatechips

Wonderful craft.


----------



## Gundi2

nice


----------



## Grammy Toni

Now this should be a quick and easy bookmark I can make for the ladies in my prayer group. Maybe I can find a little angel to put on it instead of a ladybug. Thank you!


----------



## jaml

Very Pretty


----------

